# Wonder Woman test shot minor question



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

No wrong answer on this. Just curious. Aurora made the seam run along Wonder Woman's face that it needs to be smoothly puttied and sanded to avoid a scar look. The Moebius test shot face looked very very smooth. Was the face seam moved so it would look natural?

If it was moved, I applaud it as that face seam could look distracting if not properly smoothed and sanded. But if it is still there, no problem either as it was already designed that way.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I paid $10 for my sealed Aurora Wonder Woman. I was at a eighties model con and a guy had bought one. He had WW in a paper bag atop other kits. I asked him about it and he got embarrassed and offered to sell it to me for $10. It was really good timing.

My open second WW and Batmobile I got in a trade for my sealed Iwo Jima kit.

With the Moebius Wonder Woman, I can build it as many times as I like while saving the originals.

I think WW fans would buy it knowing they save at least $200 to $1000 over a sealed original.

If this sells well, I'd like to see a Comic Scenes variant. Aurora never made one for some reason.

Maybe a Glow Wonder Woman because of the lasso and lightening bolts...
Frightening Lightning Wonder Woman?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll definitely be buying the Moebius WW, but I'll still be wanting to build an original!

Chris.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the Wonder Woman kit. I hope it's details are as good as the original Aurora. It is the last of the super hero kits in my collection. It would be nice to see a comic scenes version as well, just for the different art work.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

BatToys said:


> If this sells well, I'd like to see a Comic Scenes variant. Aurora never made one for some reason.


According to Andy Yanchus, the reason Aurora didn't do a comic scenes version of Wonder Woman was that they couldn't find the molds.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

A Comic Scenes version would round out the set, wouldn't it?
Speaking of a "glow" WW got me thinking...I know pieces were altered or removed, but was there ever an instance of additional pieces being added to a Comic Scenes release?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> A Comic Scenes version would round out the set, wouldn't it?
> Speaking of a "glow" WW got me thinking...I know pieces were altered or removed, but was there ever an instance of additional pieces being added to a Comic Scenes release?


I don't recall any new plastic pieces added to any Comic Scenes. The emblem decals were new to replace the engraved Bat and S emblems.

They removed the nameplates, which I think was a mistake.

Yes, I agree a Comic Scenes Wonder Woman would round out the set. Same large box dimensions with thin cardboard. Maybe a comic book added. Maybe an Eagle decal added without removing the engraved one? Still keep the nameplate. Moebius would get more use out of the mold as everyone would want to buy a Scenes one. I'd pay more for this.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So when is Moebius releasing her? And also the Raider?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Speaking as a model builder, not necessarily a collector, I would not pay more for a "Comic Scenes" WW kit. I've wanted a kit of the Amazon Princess for a long time, but family finances must dictate what I can spend. If Moebius wanted to create a special "Comic Scenes" version of the kit to be offered alonside the standard kit, or thru Club Moebius, that would be fine with me, but when I place my wanting a WW kit on the scale against what I can afford to pay, I would have to say no to the kit if it were more expensive than what's already been announced.

Larry


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If the Moebius pricepoint limits it to just the Comic Scenes box and kit with no comic book and no eagle emblem sticker, I'll still buy it. 

If it does include the comic and sticker, then I'd have to buy two. One to keep sealed and one to open and read the comic.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BatToys said:


> If the Moebius pricepoint limits it to just the Comic Scenes box and kit with no comic book and no eagle emblem sticker, I'll still buy it.
> 
> If it does include the comic and sticker, then I'd have to buy two. One to keep sealed and one to open and read the comic.


Seems to be a moot point, I don't think Moebius has ANY plans to release it other than the standard box form like all the kits. They are not in the business to please us on an individual basis, kit by kit, but rather what will appeal, price wise, overall. I think this would fall under the new "Wish List" topic.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It's a possibility, but one that is truly more up in the air than you can imagine. Art approvals can be finicky, and this may not be something that can be done.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If I understand correctly,Moebius will release the W.W. and Superboy kits,as well as the Confederate Raider in there original Aurora rectangular art style boxes of the 60's.If so,who could ask for more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well said xsavoie!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

There must be buyers for the box variant because Tom Lowe is making three box versions for the Aurora Batmobile repop (from the original Aurora mold!). I'm buying one of each Batmobile so there is something there. Hmmm it just occured to me a fourth variant..."Comic Scenes Batmobile."


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

BatToys said:


> There must be buyers for the box variant because Tom Lowe is making three box versions for the Aurora Batmobile repop (from the original Aurora mold!). I'm buying one of each Batmobile so there is something there. Hmmm it just occured to me a fourth variant..."Comic Scenes Batmobile."


Considering that the Barris Batmobile was never really _in_ the comics - that's sort of a weird concept.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BatToys said:


> There must be buyers for the box variant because Tom Lowe is making three box versions for the Aurora Batmobile repop (from the original Aurora mold!). I'm buying one of each Batmobile so there is something there. Hmmm it just occured to me a fourth variant..."Comic Scenes Batmobile."


Doesn't matter to me what box it comes in, I display the finished model, not the box. I buy to build, not as an investment. WW is one I have never built, looking forward to it.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

RSN said:


> ...other than the standard box form like all the kits.


I too was assuming the Moebius WW box will be the same size as the Aurora longbox but that might not be the case. It might be a new larger box?


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Me thinks the Batmobile variants have a larger audience than WW ever will.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is David Fisher painting the Wonder Woman for the color instructions?
He's very talented. Really I think he is the best figure kit painter in the USA.

Frank, I've always liked how the Superboy box had a photo of the kit in a circle.
What if you did that for your Wonder Woman kit box cover?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it should be as per the original,like Gigantic Frankenstein, with the only difference being the Aurora logo replaced with Moebius...and of course the Bar Code
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with McD! I love the classic Aurora boxes.

But getting back to the original topic of the thread: has the seamline been changed? If not, there was a terrific Amazing Figure Modeler issue a few years back which detailed the building of this kit. (This is my favorite issue of the magazine). It featured a well -written beautifully illustrated article which culminated in a magnificent built-up. And the seam-worked looked to be a booger to get around, but the author had good suggestions.
If you don't have this issue, it's definitely worth seeking out.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Will we be seeing the classic instruction sheet (with perhaps a couple minor variations) as we did with Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Right now we are in the approvals process with DC on the packaging. We would like to use a complete repro package like Jekyll, but we're waiting on approvals. We'll post the box (boxes, if you're interested in Superboy) as soon as something is approved.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We're interested in ALL of 'em Frank!!:wave:
Don't forget the Confederate Raider!!.....

Chris.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

100% agreement with Auroranut on that one. I'll even rearrange all my Batman stuff to display those.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Aurora-brat said:


> According to Andy Yanchus, the reason Aurora didn't do a comic scenes version of Wonder Woman was that they couldn't find the molds.


I also heard it didn`t sell well.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

AuroraFan1 said:


> Me thinks the Batmobile variants have a larger audience than WW ever will.


Well I concur !! lol The Batmobile has been done to death.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

RSN said:


> Doesn't matter to me what box it comes in, I display the finished model, not the box. I buy to build, not as an investment. WW is one I have never built, looking forward to it.


I toss my boxes.Just have no room for keeping them.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> I toss my boxes.Just have no room for keeping them.


Throw out the China...
You'll find you'll have lots of room...
I'll be keeping this Wonder Woman box with the kit displayed right in front of it:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Moebius Factory Built Ups?*

Now that there is a prepainted Seaview, which is kind of like Aurora's Factory Built Ups for hobby store displays, any chance you will offer prepainted Wonder Woman and Superboy for sale?

Aurora had little old ladies use stencils and hot guns to make the Factory Built Ups so I'm sure the Chinese can too.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

One question I have, since seeing the built-up used for selling the kit, is this.. is there a "belt" on her in this new kit? I'm expecting one based on the pics being floated about. See below:










However, the original did not have a belt (see my built up below):










Wassup wid dat?

g.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

David Fisher painted that super nice Wonder Woman and for artistic reasons he added the belt. But it is not in the repop.

You know what would make a good contest? Win the Fisher WW if you send in the original coupon. So if someone wants to send in a lot of entries, they have to buy a lot of kits.

OR like I wrote above, sell prepainted Wonder Womans based on Fisher's paint design.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> One question I have, since seeing the built-up used for selling the kit, is this.. is there a "belt" on her in this new kit? I'm expecting one based on the pics being floated about. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note sign that says "- Prototype - Subject to Change". When we have an approved prototype to show, we'll let everyone know. Thanks.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

In his article published in Amazing Figure Modeler, Dave explained how he made the belt. I think even an inept fumblefingers like me could fashion one.
(Is that a cool built-up, or What!???!).


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No final decisions on the belt until approvals come back. Never know!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,if moebius doesn't include a belt,they could at least include a plan(drawing) of the belt at full scale with the W.W. figure in order that we might cut a belt pattern on the appropriate material.On something that would be both flexible and be painted on,I guess.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> No final decisions on the belt until approvals come back. Never know!


Very smart you considered adding the belt. It will make a good option. 

As it's good to keep using the mold, if there is a Comic Scenes version, after that how about a photo box of David Fisher's beautifully painted kit?

Or a circle photo of the Fisher kit on the box like the Superboy and Batman Aurora boxes. Can be a variant or store exclusive. Just a suggestion. My top choice for variant is a Comic Scenes.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The reason why the seam on the face is gone is because of David Fishers incredible seam work. I have no doubt that Moebius will stay true to the original and have the face as a seperate part.

Chris.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

she's gonna force the truth out of that octopus!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not wrong mate!!

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I say don't add the belt, personally..as I like the repops as close to the original issues as possible...in addition,,Id also love to see the original instruction sheet...to me, the original aurora "mechanical drawing "style instruction sheets cannot be beat..it beats "photos" and instructions without showing where the parts go hands down!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> The reason why the seam on the face is gone is because of David Fishers incredible seam work. I have no doubt that Moebius will stay true to the original and have the face as a seperate part.
> 
> Chris.


Hey.. what about Geoffs incredible seam work too. (as I walk off, head down, flicking my foot in the dirt). 

:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww I'm sorry I hurt your feelings Geoff.....:wave:
You know I love your buildup mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She's due to be out late 2010 isn't she?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

CultTVmans description puts it out sooner than that...
Reissue of the classic Aurora kit. This is expected to be released in early 2010.

:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Early!! I've really gotta get my mind sorted!
Funds are gonna be tight for the next few months!!
Thanks Denis.

Chris.


----------

